# Enduro-Hose "lang" mit genug Platz für Knieschoner



## Deleted 11242 (8. Februar 2021)

Hi!

Ich hätte gerne für den Herbst und Winter eine schöne lange Buchse, die auch genug Platz für Knieschoner bietet.
Thermisch sollte sie nicht für Nordpol-Expeditionen geeignet sein, sondern gleichermaßen an kalten, nassen, wie auch an trockenen Herbsttagen fahrbar sein. Falls es mal kälter werden sollte, würde ich auch Beinlinge darunter anziehen.

Bisher habe ich mir diverse O´neal Element Classic Hosen zum Anprobieren nach Hause kommen lassen und musste feststellen, dass man für diese Hosen anscheinend ein fetter Mensch sein muss. Ich bin mit 180cm und 82kg mit 91er Taille sicher nicht im unter- und übergewichtigen Bereich und kann sie trotzdem mir so von der Hüfte ziehen, und das selbst bei Modellen, die schon von der Beinlänge her viel zu kurz für mich sind. Obwohl die laut Tabelle passen sollten. Schrecklich.(Die sonstige Qualität fand ich aber knorke)

Wenn jemand einen Vorschlag hat, dann wäre ich ganz dankbar  Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## backinblack76 (8. Februar 2021)

Specialized Demo Pro. Hört sich nach DH an ist aber superkomfortabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (8. Februar 2021)

Ich habe die Platzangst Bulldog II. Das schöne dran ist, dass ich bei dem Material keine Nagst habe, dass es bei Stürzen kaputt geht. Die Beine sind bis auf den Knöchelbereich allerdings sehr weit, sodass auch die dicksten Knieschoner drunter passen. Wäre ich der designer, würde ich die Beine definitiv schmaler schneiden, aber ich bin trotzdem mit der Hose recht zufrieden.

Edit: Ich habe zwischenzeitlich die Revolution Race gpx Hose gekauft und die Bulldog zurückgeschickt. Die war mir dann echt zu schlabberig und die RR kann ich auch noch zum wandern, welches ich auch gerne mache, anziehen.


----------



## Orby (8. Februar 2021)

Servus, 

ich war vor kurzem auch auf der Suche nach einer zweiten Herbst-/Winterhosen. 
Ich fahre auch meist mit Knieschoner darunter (IXS-Flow) und bin 1,86m mit SL 88cm. Ich fahre mit einer BIB und knöchelhohen Socken mit 5/10 Freerider. 
Seit Ende 2019 habe ich die Alpinestars All Mountain 2 die leider nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Von -2-12°C klasse, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Hab nun diesen Winter einige Hosen probiert. 

O Neal Legacy war grenzwertig kurz, Hosenbein unten nicht wirklich bündig, der Stoff wirkte nicht als würde er bei 5° irgendwie warm halten. Optisch tolle Hose. 

Alpinestars Alps habe ich nach einer Runde bei ca. 0-4°C verkauft. Oben unter den Knieschoner war mir warm da keine Reißverschlüsse für die Öffnung, oberhalb der Knöchel war mir kalt. 
Hab dann rausgefunden, die All Mountain soll einen Stoff haben der etwas vor Wind etc schützen soll an den Schienbeinen. 

Aktuell ist es dann die Alpinestars Nevada geworden. Schließt unten an den Knöcheln gut ab, Reißverschluss und zwei Druckknöpfe, langer Reißverschluss an den Oberschenkeln die komplett öffnen bis auf ein Gummiband.   
Erst Runde bei ca. 5-8°C nasskalt bin ich positiv angetan. Reißverschluss oben komplett offen, etwas warm unter den Knieschonern, unterhalb der Knieschonern OK.


----------



## bmx44munich (8. Februar 2021)

Ich habe eine Jogginghose von Nike und die funktioniert super, wenn es draußen -3/-4 Grad ist


----------



## Mart_n (9. Februar 2021)

Servus,
Zu mir: 1,81m, SL 86, etwa 76kg. Ich fahre diese hier. Ion Shelter.
Drunter trage ich von Ion die K-Lite ZIP, keine Probleme, genug Platz, super angenehm zu tragen. Ich trage Größe M, Weite, Länge, alles passt. Qualität finde ich auch echt gut. In dem verlinkten Shop aktuell recht teuer, die bekommt man auch mal ganz gut im Sale. Ich habe seinerzeit paarn 90€ bezahlt, achte mal auf Aktionen. Für Herbst/Winter für mich perfekt geeignet, jedoch nur wasserabweisend, nicht wasserdicht. Bei stärkerem Regen oder viel Schnee und oder Matsch trage ich eine Endura Gridlock II.
Hier ein Test der Ion von Mtb-News.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## MP4-18 (9. Februar 2021)

Ich verwende eine Vaude Qimsa Softshellhose bei Temperaturen von ungefähr 5 bis -10 Grad. Wenn’s kalt ist noch mit einer Funktionsunterwäsche drunter.
Da passen meine Dainese Knieschoner sehr gut drunter.
Die ist für mich (190, 85kg) zwar am Bund relativ weit, aber mit den Klett-Einstellbändern kann man die gut enger machen, dann haltet das auch 😉

LG


----------



## bikebuster90 (9. Februar 2021)

Benutze seit ein paar Wochen die Nordwand Revolution Race.
Die Hose sitzt gut & kostet nicht so viel.
Hartschalen Knieprotektoren passen auch problemlos drunter.








						Nordwand Pants Herren Petrol | RevolutionRace
					

Eine technisch ausgereifte Allroundhose aus Hypershell® Gewebe. Stretchpanele aus 4-Wege-Stretch im Knie- und Gesäßbereich sowie Einsätze in den Kniekehlen sorgen für eine perfekte Passform und hohen Tragekomfort. Sie sind angenehm weich, leise und äußerst langlebig.




					www.revolutionrace.de


----------



## danimaniac (9. Februar 2021)

fahre seit zwei Jahren mti so einer Nordwand Pro Buxxe rum.
Taugt super. Tolle Taschen in denen nix klappert aber trotzdem Platz für Handy (auf dem Oberschenkel, so dass es nicht "hängt", Multitool, Schlüssel, nen Zwanni und Reifenhever) und Protektoren.
Außerdem hat die Pro dann noch Belüftungsreißverschlüsse (effektiv), die hat dir normale nicht.

Den Faden mit der gleichen Fragestellung gab es aber schon.
Einfach mal durchlesen. Steht eigentlich dasselbe schonmal drin.


----------



## Kickaxe (9. Februar 2021)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Benutze seit ein paar Wochen die Nordwand Revolution Race.
> Die Hose sitzt gut & kostet nicht so viel.
> Hartschalen Knieprotektoren passen auch problemlos drunter.





danimaniac schrieb:


> fahre seit zwei Jahren mti so einer Nordwand Pro Buxxe rum.
> Taugt super. Tolle Taschen in denen nix klappert aber trotzdem Platz für Handy (auf dem Oberschenkel, so dass es nicht "hängt", Multitool, Schlüssel, nen Zwanni und Reifenhever) und Protektoren.
> Außerdem hat die Pro dann noch Belüftungsreißverschlüsse (effektiv), die hat dir normale nicht.


Die interessiert mich auch. Sorge habe ich allerdings wegen dem vielen Stretch-Material. Kommt Wasser am Hintern durch, und wären die Knie nach einem Sturz sofort durch? Wie schätzt ihr das ein?


----------



## bikebuster90 (9. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Die interessiert mich auch. Sorge habe ich allerdings wegen dem vielen Stretch-Material. Kommt Wasser am Hintern durch, und wären die Knie nach einem Sturz sofort durch? Wie schätzt ihr das ein?


Laut Angabe vom Hersteller kann man die Hose imprägnieren, sodass diese wasserdicht bzw. wasserabweisend sein sollte.
Werde ich demnächst auch mal probieren, bisher ziehe ich eine Gummishorts drunter.
Mit dem Bodenkontakt wird sich noch zeigen, was die aushält, aber meine bisherigen Bikehosen (100% R-Core, älteres IXS Modell) sind auch nicht gerade haltbar gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (9. Februar 2021)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Laut Angabe vom Hersteller kann man die Hose imprägnieren, sodass diese wasserdicht bzw. wasserabweisend sein sollte.
> Werde ich demnächst auch mal probieren, bisher ziehe ich eine Gummishorts drunter.
> Mit dem Bodenkontakt wird sich noch zeigen, was die aushält, aber meine bisherigen Bikehosen (100% R-Core, älteres IXS Modell) sind auch nicht gerade haltbar gewesen.


Danke schonmal, ich überlege stattdessen die GTX zu probieren, weil sie an den Knien verstärkt ist. Und am hintern hilft dann wohl nur einsprühen 😁


----------



## danimaniac (9. Februar 2021)

Durch den flexi arsch drückst du das Wasser ohne Imprägnierung durch. ABER das Material ist echt haltbar... Protektoren schon probiert...Gute Bodenprobe gesammelt. Waschen, wie neu.


----------



## Kickaxe (9. Februar 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Durch den flexi arsch drückst du das Wasser ohne Imprägnierung durch. ABER das Material ist echt haltbar... Protektoren schon probiert...Gute Bodenprobe gesammelt. Waschen, wie neu.


Interessant, hätte ich bei den Flex-Knien nicht gedacht. Werde eventuell die GTX und Nordwand bestellen und meinen Favorit behalten…


----------



## Kickaxe (15. Februar 2021)

So, habe nun eine GPX Pro erhalten und muss sagen, ich bin erstaunt. Fühlt sich wertig an, hat am Hintern und an den Knien sowie Schienbeinen eine sich solide anfühlende Verstärkung. Knieschoner (Dainese Trail Skins) passen bei mir problemlos (wenn auch nicht mit massig Platz) rein. Dazu muss aber gesagt werden, dass ich tatsächlich dünne Beine habe.


----------



## El_barto_aut (17. März 2021)

Ich habe gestern die RR Nordwand Pro und GPX pro erhalten.
Ich habe M bestellt mit 173 und knapp 80 KG. Ich habe kurze, aber eher muskulöse Beine.
Ohne Knieschoner sind beide Hosen extrem angenehm und gut geschnitten. Meine Freundin hat gemeint, der Schnitt sei sehr vorteilhaft für meine Figur.
Meine Protektoren passen leider nur bei der GPX pro drunter, mit einigem an Spannung bzw. wenn die Lüftung offen ist. Ich fahre die ION K-Pact. Die GPX hat einen Einschub für Knieprotektoren. Aber ob das fürs Biken viel bringt, sei dahingestellt.
Nachdem das für mich ein Hauptkritikpunkt ist, gehen beide zurück.


----------



## chubv (18. März 2021)

El_barto_aut schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern die RR Nordwand Pro und GPX pro erhalten.


Ich habe die jetzt auch bestellt.
Mal sehen wie die passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (23. März 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich hätte gerne für den Herbst und Winter eine schöne lange Buchse, die auch genug Platz für Knieschoner bietet.
> Thermisch sollte sie nicht für Nordpol-Expeditionen geeignet sein, sondern gleichermaßen an kalten, nassen, wie auch an trockenen Herbsttagen fahrbar sein. Falls es mal kälter werden sollte, würde ich auch Beinlinge darunter anziehen.
> ...


Wenn so gar nix passen will einfach eine Hose vom Schneider machen lassen. Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren eine super robuste Hose machen lassen, einfach genial, sitzt passt und wirkt unzerstörbar...da bin ich lange davor "kaputt"!!!
Der Laden scheint wieder aktiv......https://www.spacejunks.com/Hosen/Lange-Hosen/CargoPants--Lange-Hosen---Sondermodell--6-12.html


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. März 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Wenn so gar nix passen will einfach eine Hose vom Schneider machen lassen. Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren eine super robuste Hose machen lassen, einfach genial, sitzt passt und wirkt unzerstörbar...da bin ich lange davor "kaputt"!!!
> Der Laden scheint wieder aktiv......https://www.spacejunks.com/Hosen/Lange-Hosen/CargoPants--Lange-Hosen---Sondermodell--6-12.html


Yo, scheinbar wieder aktiv in unserem guten alten Hannover.
Früher waren die hier mal angesagt in der Szene.
Preislich aber eine ganz andere Hausnummer.
Da muss man es dann wollen, für "immer" die gleiche Hose zu tragen.


----------



## Yeti666 (23. März 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Yo, scheinbar wieder aktiv in unserem guten alten Hannover.
> Früher waren die hier mal angesagt in der Szene.
> Preislich aber eine ganz andere Hausnummer.
> Da muss man es dann wollen, für "immer" die gleiche Hose zu tragen.


Das nennt man dann Nachhaltig und ist am Ende nicht so teuer wie es scheint!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. März 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann Nachhaltig und ist am Ende nicht so teuer wie es scheint!


Ich weiß. Eigentlich habe ich schon immer ein Auge auf deren Klamotten.
Einerseits weil ich Hannoveraner bin und der Laden auch noch genau vor meiner Bürotür liegt (seit Corona lag).
Aber wenn ich mir, bei aller Nachhaltigkeit, anschaue was ich vor 10 Jahre gut fand und was heute - naja
Dann lieber was für den halben Preis mit Recycling Konzept o.ä


----------



## chubv (23. März 2021)

Die RR Nordwand Pro und GPX pro sind heute angekommen.
Von der Qualiät machen sie einen guten Eindruck.
Allerdings war ich mit den ION K-Pact darunter nicht zufrieden. Da haben sie für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel gespannt.
Vom Bund war die Größe der Hose (M) ok, allerdings waren die Beine etwas zu lang bei mir wodurch sich unten bei den Knöcheln die Hose etwas gestaucht hat. Da wäre mir das Risiko zu hoch am Kettenblatt hängen zu bleiben.
Schade ... somit gehen wie wieder retour.


----------



## chubv (23. März 2021)

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit der Hummvee II von Endura?


----------



## El_barto_aut (23. März 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit der Hummvee II von Endura?


jop!

die K-Pact gehen drunter, spannt aber auch. allgemein hat sie recht wenig flex.
Was mich aber am meisten stört und was mich auch dazu bewegt hat nach einer alternative zu suchen ist einerseits der Schnitt, der für mich etwas merkwürdig ist. (High-Waste, rutscht aber immer runter, weshalb der Schritt zu weit unten ist und der Flex beim Treten fehlt)
Andererseits die miese Imgrägnierung. Die Hose saugt bei mir nach ein paar mal Waschen Wasser wie ein Schwamm und ich bekomm sie nicht für mehr als 2 Wäschen iwie wasserabweisend.

Ich würd mir die Humvee mit dem Hüftschnitt und dem Flex der RR-Hosen aber der Knieweite der Humvee wünschen. ^^


----------



## chubv (23. März 2021)

Danke! Ich habe mir einmal eine bestellt und dazu noch gleich 2 weitere zum Probieren. Irgendwas muss ja mal passen. 

Endura MTB-Hose SingleTrack Schwarz 2021
Endura MTB-Hose Hummvee Trouser II Schwarz 2021 Größe M 2021
O'Neal MTB-Hose Predator III Schwarz 2021 Größe 32 2021


----------



## Yeti666 (23. März 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Eigentlich habe ich schon immer ein Auge auf deren Klamotten.
> Einerseits weil ich Hannoveraner bin und der Laden auch noch genau vor meiner Bürotür liegt (seit Corona lag).
> Aber wenn ich mir, bei aller Nachhaltigkeit, anschaue was ich vor 10 Jahre gut fand und was heute - naja
> Dann lieber was für den halben Preis mit Recycling Konzept o.ä


Was war den los mit dem Laden,der war ja jetzt sehr lange geschlossen( also der Webshop) ?


----------



## danimaniac (23. März 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Danke! Ich habe mir einmal eine bestellt und dazu noch gleich 2 weitere zum Probieren. Irgendwas muss ja mal passen.
> 
> Endura MTB-Hose SingleTrack Schwarz 2021
> Endura MTB-Hose Hummvee Trouser II Schwarz 2021 Größe M 2021
> O'Neal MTB-Hose Predator III Schwarz 2021 Größe 32 2021


Ich hab eine Nordwand pro in xl und eine Singletrack in xl. 
Singletrack ist durchweg etwas weiter, durch die elastischen Bünde am Fuß natürlich fein zum radeln. 
Bekomme bei beiden gut meine leatt airflex drunter. 

Die Nordwand trage ich oft lieber, die ist etwas wärmer und bietet mehr Platz für Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (23. März 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Bekomme bei beiden gut meine leatt airflex drunter.


Die sehen mir auch nicht so globig wie die ION K-Pact aus.

Na mal sehen, zur Not muss ich mir noch die passenden Schoner für eine lange Hose kaufen. Oje!


----------



## El_barto_aut (23. März 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Die sehen mir auch nicht so globig wie die ION K-Pact aus.
> 
> Na mal sehen, zur Not muss ich mir noch die passenden Schoner für eine lange Hose kaufen. Oje!


Das ist für mich schwer zu rechtfertigen haha. Und die kurzen Hosen sind eh bald wieder fahrbar. ^^


----------



## chubv (26. März 2021)

Also die Endura Single Track durfte von den 3 Bestellten bleiben. 
Trägt sich angenehm, hat Öffnung an den Oberschenkeln und die K-Pact passen auch noch gut darunter ohne, dass ws in der Kniekehle zwickt wenn man das Bein abwinkelt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. März 2021)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Benutze seit ein paar Wochen die Nordwand Revolution Race.
> Die Hose sitzt gut & kostet nicht so viel.
> Hartschalen Knieprotektoren passen auch problemlos drunter.
> 
> ...


hatte mir die Pro (mit Lüftung+Reissverschluss) dies Woche gekauft.
bin sehr zufrieden...die Grössen passen recht gut....Bundmaße sind sogar etwas "zu knapp" angegeben...habe noch Luft.
die Passform an den Beinen ist eher eng (natürlich keine Leggins) die Länge ist vieleicht etwas zu viel, aber noch im Rahmen.
Versand war innerhalb 2 tage angekommen aus D


----------



## olm06 (27. März 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Also die Endura Single Track durfte von den 3 Bestellten bleiben.
> Trägt sich angenehm, hat Öffnung an den Oberschenkeln und die K-Pact passen auch noch gut darunter ohne, dass ws in der Kniekehle zwickt wenn man das Bein abwinkelt.


Welche Endura Single Track ist das genau bitte ?


----------



## chubv (27. März 2021)

Diese hier > https://www.maciag-offroad.com/endura-mtb-pants-singletrack-black-sid129374.html


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. März 2021)

sry, aber derart einfallslos im Design ist absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß...schwarz und das war's 
und dann auch 99,-€ würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen sowas zu kaufen


----------



## El_barto_aut (28. März 2021)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> sry, aber derart einfallslos im Design ist absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß...schwarz und das war's
> und dann auch 99,-€ würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen sowas zu kaufen


Ich mag einfach gehaltene Hosen, die lassen sich gut kombinieren. Und ich muss nicht leuchten, wenn ich Bodenproben nehme.


----------



## Nurmi92 (28. März 2021)

El_barto_aut schrieb:


> jop!
> 
> die K-Pact gehen drunter, spannt aber auch. allgemein hat sie recht wenig flex.
> Was mich aber am meisten stört und was mich auch dazu bewegt hat nach einer alternative zu suchen ist einerseits der Schnitt, der für mich etwas merkwürdig ist. (*High-Waste, rutscht aber immer runter, weshalb der Schritt zu weit unten ist *und der Flex beim Treten fehlt)
> ...



war bei mir auch so, taugt für mich nicht zum Radeln der tiefe Schritt. Die hab ich dann zum Wandern genommen... Hab mir dann eine MT500 Burner gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (28. März 2021)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> sry, aber derart einfallslos im Design ist absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß...schwarz und das war's
> und dann auch 99,-€ würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen sowas zu kaufen


Jeder wie er mag. Hätte es eine andere Farbe gegeben, die sich gut kombinieren lässt, hätte ich vielleicht die genommen.
Prinzipiell muss ich aber nicht wie ein Pfau am Trail unterwegs sein. 😆


----------



## danimaniac (28. März 2021)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> sry, aber derart einfallslos im Design ist absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß...schwarz und das war's
> und dann auch 99,-€ würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen sowas zu kaufen


Dann kauf doch grün


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. März 2021)

was ist an sowas bitte Pfau  






also bissl mehr Mühe sollte sich ein Hersteller heutzutage schon nehmen


----------



## chubv (30. März 2021)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> was ist an sowas bitte Pfau


Blau passt ja schon mal  

Gegen die Farbe(n) selbst hab ich nichts und dieses Beispiel ist auch recht schlicht. Ich hätte mir sogar genau die bestellt, wenn sie die in meiner Größe gegeben hätte, denn ich habe sogar farblich passende Shirts.
Zu einer schwarzen Hose lassen sich allerdings alle Shirts kombinieren die ich habe.


----------



## kindasport (12. Februar 2022)

Also ich bin mittlerweile eher bei einer z.B Scott RC Warm WB +++ Tights oder dasselbe von 7Mesh. 
Das Problem ist einfach wenn ich auf den Berg bzw. Hügel hoch gefahren bin, will ich nicht noch ein Gebastel haben um die Schuhe / Hose aus -und Schoner darunter anzuziehen. Mit den Warm tights kann man die Schoner darüber anziehen und die Bike Short darüber und gut ist. Also mir taugt das offen gesagt mehr.


----------



## decay (12. Februar 2022)

Fjora FTW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

